# dell 1525 memory error code 2000-0123



## vws (Nov 23, 2009)

my dell 1525 will not boot. Runing the diagnostics shows error code 2000-0123, DIMM A.
Does this mean that a memory module is bad?

VWS


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF yes it does more info here https://support.dell.com/support/to...761E30260DDD7DE9E040AE0AB6E12DDE&docid=300428 looks like you need to get a new stick of ram sorry


----------



## SA Spurs1 (May 2, 2009)

By your memory from www.crucial.com where they garuantee their memory to work.


----------

